# USP Motorsports - New T-shirt Design "DUBN' EVERY DAY"!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

*Product Features:*
- American Apparel T-Shirts
- High quality screen printing
- Full size-run. Small - XL

USP Motorsports has designed a brand new edition to our product line of attire. It is an American Apparel brand, 100% cotton t-shirt with the highest quality screen-printing to deliver the custom design. This new design features a “Run DMC” style take off which reads “DUBN’ EVERY DAY” on the front, with the unmistakable red bars on the top and bottom of the text. The rear features a subtle USP Motorsports logo, centered near the neck line to bring the design together. This is the perfect way to represent your passion for the VW tuner scene with style! They are going fast, so order yours today before they are sold out!





































*Price: $20.00*

*Click link to order:* (Please specify size in ordering detail notes)
http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=49&products_id=704

For more information, please feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump for the weekend!! :beer:


----------

